# What to expect on an anovulatory cycle?



## TTBPatient

Hi Girls,

My first post here, I feel so relieved being among other women who want a :baby: so much, but it is still out of reach :(

I am TTC #1 for 8 months now, and counting. I always ovulate around CD18 but this month I have not ovulated at all. I am now at CD33 and having some brown bleeding and wondering if this is the start of a new cycle or can I expect a normal menses even though I haven't ovulated...

What happens if you don't ovulate, menses-wise? 

Thank you, and good luck to you all!


----------



## keyahopes

Hi there, didn't want to read and run. Am not sure of an answer though. I remember one of my friends on here had an anovulatory cycle, and her AF was late by at least 20 days. 
Sorry i couldn't be of much help, but I thought I'd bump the thread and see if someone else can help.


----------



## LaRockera

It really depends. I've read that if you have an anovulatory cycle, chances are you're get a much 'lighter' period. I guess it depends on your body though. I suspect I had an anovulatory cycle in June, because my OPK did not detect a surge, and my temp never rose, but AF came, normal and punctual. 

Are you using OPKs? I think that's a good way to detect your next ovulation, even approximately, and start calculating the days again.

Good luck hon. :thumbup:


----------



## cheekybint

I've no answer for you but interested in the reponses as I suspect this cycle is anovulatory for me too :(


----------



## lauralou25

Hmmmm I was actually going to ask the same question! My last 2 cycles have been completely off the one before this I was a week late for af! This cycle I had some brown bleeding as heavy as a light period wiv some red spotting and cramps! I'm wondering 2 wether I had a anovulatory cycle? What r the symptoms of one?


----------



## sianyld

hey girls,

ok i've just been diagnosed with PCOS after a number of annov cycles! we've been ttc no 1 for 15months
on my annov cycles my AF has been arriving around CD38-45 light bleed then 2 heavy days then light for another 2! umm, if u dont ov sometimes the uterine lining becomes to thick and sheds (so its a bleed rather than a period as such) 
I am CD52 today and no AF since july 17th!!AARRGGHH! on a plus note during my ov scan last wk it did look as though i was gonna ov on CD47! which i hopefully have as i had a + OPK on fri so in my first ever tww since BCP!

A number of women hav annov cycles now and again so dont panic ladies!! ovulation can sumtimes occur later than u first expected! hope this has helped! it may be diff 4 me as i have pcos so dont stress! xx


----------



## cheekybint

My symptons would be getting to CD21 without ovulation lol 

I monitor my BBT, CP and CM. Although I get very obvious ovulation pains each cycle (including this one on CD17, 18 and 20) and had fertile CM, I have yet to have a significant temperature change to indicate ovulation has occured. Am hoping I ovulated yesterday, tomorrow's temperature will give me more indication.

I've never had an anovulatory cycle before, but I would guess that unless you monitor your BBT there is no definite way to know for sure if you are having one or not (unless you are under doctors supervision obviously)


----------



## lauralou25

Yeah u see its weird as I had ovulation pains this cycle and that was like 2 1\2 weeks ago I felt that and then about 3 days later I started havin the brown bleed that lasted about 6 dasys and then just stopped? My last af was 5 weeks ago and that's long for me I've tested and its bfn? I am baffled as to what's goin on?


----------



## lisaf

If you don't ovulate, you may or may not get a period.... unfortunately it just seems to vary. I know women who still got their periods even though no ovulation happened, but I know women who went months without periods if they didn't ovulate.

If it goes on too long, you can get a pill from your doctor to trigger a bleed and hopefully your body will pick up ovulating again from there.

I didn't know as much about my body back when I had my long anovulatory cycle... all I know is that my BBT temps didn't show ovulation and I didn't get my period and wasn't pregnant.
I ovulated late one cycle, but since I was charting my BBT, I knew when it happened and when AF was due.

Hang in there! anovulatory cycles SUCK!!!


----------



## lauralou25

How long would u recommend leaving it if af is a no show? X


----------



## TTBPatient

I feel relieved just knowing a little more! I think I'll wait another week and if AF is no show I will go to the doctor to get those pills. 

Thank you!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, taking the pills is no instant fix either... they usually give you 10 days of the pills to take and it can take up to 15 days after your last pill for AF to arrive (though it usually takes 5 or less for 'most' women).

I gave up and went to the doctor when I passed 60 days.
Its a tough choice sometimes... I mean some people just need that 'reset', but if you're worried that your body is messed up from a reaction to hormones like the BCP... you're giving it more hormones so you COULD theoretically make it worse (or just think the provera pills are to blame if your cycle is wacky again).


----------



## lauralou25

Yeah suppose I'm on cd34 of a 28 NORMAl cycle which is not right for me I've had 3mc and after all of them my period came back! Its just odd! I hope we get some answers soon! X


----------



## lisaf

Laura - Yeah, I had a 42 day cycle when I ovulated late and had been pretty regular near 30 days for several months. Give it some time


----------



## imzrid

hi,,,is this thread still active?? i need your help here guys. pls have a look at my chart. do you think its represent anovulatory cycles?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/489c4b


----------

